# Outdoor exercise cage,advice?



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

Hello all,so due to housing issue is had to bring my birds to a friends house(thankfully so i can get them back )and they cannot free fly in her house to get exercise because of her cat and dog.she does how ever have a yard and i can build a basic outdoor cage for them to be in just during the day were the pets cannot access them.Im trying to do this for as cheap as possible.any idea? how cheap do you think i can do this? all i need it to do is hold them for a few hours a day,but big enough for them to move around.I guess im thinking 2x4's and chicken wire?im hoping to make this so i can take it apart and moving when i get a new house.and input would be great.


----------

